# Swissvax waxes



## ViolenceBoy (Sep 9, 2012)

Does anyone use swissvax samurai? I wondered whether there is any real benefit over other same price bracket waxes (from swissvax - so mirage or onyx).

Interested in feedback before I end up buying best of show!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Ask PW Pro?


----------



## ViolenceBoy (Sep 9, 2012)

Hopefully he'll pop up or I'll pm him


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Is it quick to apply but invisible?


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

ViolenceBoy said:


> Does anyone use swissvax samurai? I wondered whether there is any real benefit over other same price bracket waxes (from swissvax - so mirage or onyx).
> 
> Interested in feedback before I end up buying best of show!


Its very similar to Onyx, it does have a slightly better look tho. slightly more wet!


Hope this helps


----------



## ViolenceBoy (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks Chris - so I only have experience of best of show on my previous car. I'm very tempted just to go to that again as opposed to the cheaper ones - thoughts on that approach?


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

Best of show gives great gloss but it's down on protection, however saying that I've seen 4-6 months of well looked after cars. 

Hope this help!!


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

ViolenceBoy said:


> Does anyone use swissvax samurai? I wondered whether there is any real benefit over other same price bracket waxes (from swissvax - so mirage or onyx).
> 
> Interested in feedback before I end up buying best of show!


basically its blended to compliment the main paint manufacturers used on jap cars 

its good stuff and very easy to use both putting on and shining up 

if you want some or some bos give me a call as i can discount for you 

in fact i can discount any swissvax products 

paul


----------



## ViolenceBoy (Sep 9, 2012)

Good shout Paul. I had some onyx at home so just done a coat of that (following the 3 hour prep of course). Will see how it looks after letting it sit in the sun tomorrow - but I'll defo come back to you for any bit and pieces


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

ViolenceBoy said:


> Good shout Paul. I had some onyx at home so just done a coat of that (following the 3 hour prep of course). Will see how it looks after letting it sit in the sun tomorrow - but I'll defo come back to you for any bit and pieces


never a problem 

if i can offer any advice grab a bottle of nano express 

give the car a quick spritz and buff all over after each wash and dry and you'll see much better durability


----------



## ViolenceBoy (Sep 9, 2012)

That's good, I have some of that too and was wondering on its application. Cheers


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Bit off topic but if you are considering a new wax and have not tried Zymol glasur i would definitely give it a go...really wet look finish to it and i find the durability really good.


----------



## moreballsthanbadge (Jun 13, 2008)

Is Swissvax really that good tho? I know our detailing traders both use it, but I would like to put a car I detailed with Dodo juice next to a Swissvax and see if people can see the difference


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

Alltorqueuk.com said:


> Is Swissvax really that good tho? I know our detailing traders both use it, but I would like to put a car I detailed with Dodo juice next to a Swissvax and see if people can see the difference


Yeah you can see the difference, there is lots to consider tho, feel, usability in all weathers, durability, beading and actual protection so uv etc

Chris


----------



## moreballsthanbadge (Jun 13, 2008)

Well I'm open to new products. I've heard a lot about Swissvax and it's always the one that people talk about (especially after fifth gears car wash bit) might give it a go if someone requests it specially


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm a big fan of dodo juice purple haze pro. 

Never used Swisswax, but I plan on using it soon (I'm going to buy the Onyx tester kit). 

Also got a couple of BMD waxes to test out  doing this in January so I cannot wait


----------



## moreballsthanbadge (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah I have the Dodo juice range just think they out perform most other brands that are many times more expensive. Will have to do the same with a tester, may even try to do a split bonnet by taping the middle or something to compare


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I used to use Zaino products but Paul's got me on the swissvax now. Had a detail with crystal rock and now use the nano express after a wash. Very happy with the results.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

I agree the price is very good as is the product. 

I'm doing a bonnet splitter haha, but with the following:
Dodo purple haze pro 
BMD genesis 
FK1000p 
Swisswax Onyx 

one half will have a prewax cleanser applied and the other half will not. going to try to snowfoam once a week as well to see how they fair


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Has anyone tryed r222 wax? I use it on my kuno black and it gives a really wet look. Durability is not that good tho. I've tyed the dodo purple haze but was not that impressed with the finish.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> Has anyone tryed r222 wax? I use it on my kuno black and it gives a really wet look. Durability is not that good tho. I've tyed the dodo purple haze but was not that impressed with the finish.


Really? I find the finish PHP gives to be fantastic...


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Alltorqueuk.com said:


> Well I'm open to new products. I've heard a lot about Swissvax and it's always the one that people talk about (especially after fifth gears car wash bit) might give it a go if someone requests it specially


try it you'll love it :squintdan


----------



## moreballsthanbadge (Jun 13, 2008)

pwpro said:


> try it you'll love it :squintdan


:thumbsup:


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

SamboGrove said:


> I used to use Zaino products but Paul's got me on the swissvax now. Had a detail with crystal rock and now use the nano express after a wash. Very happy with the results.


Specific Zaino products are fantastic for example Z6 quick detailer and Z8 Grand Finale. Also Zaino Clear seal is amazing.
But when it comes to Waxes Swissvax is the Buggatti Veyron of waxes.


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

There are a lot of waxes out there now.

Yeah Swissvax is good but you pay for the name.

Sealants is the way forward from what I see

Danny


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

dannyrydzek said:


> There are a lot of waxes out there now.
> 
> Yeah Swissvax is good but you pay for the name.
> 
> ...


same as anything in life danny if you want the best you have to be prepared to pay for it 

80 years of history - research and development and products that are all hand made make it a niche product and rightly so 

ceramic type coatings are definitely the current buzz word but if you check the bottle they all recommend a wax coating on top to protect them during the curing process 

Paul


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

pwpro said:


> same as anything in life danny if you want the best you have to be prepared to pay for it
> 
> 80 years of history - research and development and products that are all hand made make it a niche product and rightly so
> 
> ...


So if the price determines the best surely Zymol wins?


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

dannyrydzek said:


> So if the price determines the best surely Zymol wins?


if it was price alone it would be brough and howarth


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

pwpro said:


> if it was price alone it would be brough and howarth


It would actually be Mitchell & King


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

dannyrydzek said:


> It would actually be Mitchell & King


Thought they only went up to around 10k ?


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

pwpro said:


> Thought they only went up to around 10k ?


£65'000 :chairshot


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

dannyrydzek said:


> £65'000 :chairshot


65k that's ****ing ridiculous !!

Though b&h where bad enough @ 25k


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Where can I get some from


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

Get in line mate just ordered 2 for myself lol


----------

